
One New Piece of Technology Might Make Submarines Completely Obsolete - jonbaer
https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/one-new-piece-technology-might-make-submarines-completely-obsolete-58357
======
tomohawk
Had to look up AIP (air independent propulsion)

[https://defencyclopedia.com/2016/07/06/explained-how-air-
ind...](https://defencyclopedia.com/2016/07/06/explained-how-air-independent-
propulsion-aip-works/)

~~~
ksaj
This is one of the better descriptions of a Stirling engine that I've seen.
The section on limitations is really good.

